# What does a buck in rut smell like?



## Faithful Heart (Jan 28, 2006)

Everyone has been talking about their stinky buck, even stinky young bucks. But I'm not so sure I've smelled anything on my buck. He's six months old, and covered in pee, but I don't even seem to smell THAT. Am I odd??

I've been waiting to see what all the fuss is about. :shrug: For the first time I thought I smelled something. Is it like a skunk? Since his pen is next to the chicken pen, smelling a skunk in the air wouldn't surprize me. But it did seem to be coming off the top of his head. And he practically tried to tear down a tree by rubbing his head on it while out grazing this morning.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

It's hard to describe, but it's a musky smell. Honestly, I think I've smelled overtones of it in men's cologne! Pat your buck on the head, then smell your hands - I'm sure you'll notice it.  

I don't find it that offensive, personally. Smells better than the aforementioned men's cologne.


----------



## Faithful Heart (Jan 28, 2006)

I didn't find this smell too terribly bad. But I don't get too bothered by skunk either. To me it has a bit of sweet undertones.... skunk that is. Only smells I find truely offensive out in the world are..... 1) dead rotting animals, 2) dog poo, and 3) a wet chicken yard. I'm a little leary of rubbing my hand on his head (thought of that one myself). I hear the smell lingers very badly, and I'm not so sure I'd appriciate the smell staying with me.  

I'm actually one of those silly people that likes the smell of horses / horse stalls / horse manure. (Not enough that I want my husband to smell like that though. )


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

What does it smell like? Well better than pigs and a bit like skunk and hard to wash off like pig stink and skunk pis$.

Peeing on his face alot is a good indicator....and his voice might change...


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Ever been to an old livestock sales barn? That all pervasive musty smell is goat. Also smells like sheeps milk peccarino cheese.


----------



## apirlawz (Dec 26, 2003)

One goat person told me that it was exactly like creosote, although I've never really smelled creosote myself, (that I know of, at least) so I can't really vouch for this claim.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Believe me, you'll know it when you smell it! Your boy is still a shade young, so he might not be giving off the buck odor yet.


----------



## Faithful Heart (Jan 28, 2006)

mpillow said:


> Peeing on his face alot is a good indicator....and his voice might change...


Oh yes... he's completely disgusting.  Swings that little pencil around like a snake tounge...... even once to the side, as if trying to pee on ME.... low goat whinnies (suppose to sound "seductive" I guess)..... peeing on his front legs and face..... and upturned lip in the air. I let him woo the little doe through the fence.  She apparently thought he was quite studly and let him nibble and lick her head and ears. I wanted to tell the girl..... do you know where that mouth has been!!?? 

What could she SEE in him? LOL Naaaaasty! 

Well, that smell must be him..... but I think I can deal with it.  I guess we'll see as he gets older.... and smellier.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

> One goat person told me that it was exactly like creosote, although I've never really smelled creosote myself, (that I know of, at least) so I can't really vouch for this claim.


I've creosoted many a barn wall - I don't think it smells anything like.

I used to work for a firm that made lubricants, and one particular product used capryllic acid. I used to joke that we were cooking up dead billygoats.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ever notice how much coffee smells like skunks?

Also, one time we did a compare/contrast paper in a junior high class, and I made them REALLY taste Oreo cookies. SLOWLY. The students realized they taste burnt.

Smells and tastes are really interesting things.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

its a sweet musky smell, also if you think about it in another way its has a hard flat edge to it, if that makes sence, 
some bucks dont stink near as bad as others, and actually the stinkyest bucks i have smelled were the small pygmes, 
my boer and nubian bucks didnt smell that bad at all compaird to some Pygmes i have seen
also if they have access to rub against Alfalfa hay that seams to work as a natural deoderizer to a point


----------



## TennesseeMama23 (May 10, 2006)

Dh reallly gripes about ours' smell (and he works in a commercial chicken house every day, now that stinks!). I don't think it is that terribly bad. I can smell it it just doesn't repulse me like it does him. 

I think since he is a man--the smell is worse for him cause it is competition!


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

ROTTEN ONIONS. :Bawling: 

But it's like TAG "body spray" for the does! :kissy:


----------



## Faithful Heart (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone. LOL You've all got some rather interesting explainations of the smell. Almost like it's different to each person's nose. 

I need to have my husband make me a milking stand, or something else that I can hold a goat on. I'd be willing to bathe the boy now and then, if I had a way to keep him still. His legs are just so nasty and dirty. I know he's just gonna get worse too.


----------



## pokyone42 (Mar 1, 2006)

We just traded a 50% boer buck kid, for a 50% doe kid...He was just 6 1/2 months old... Our 75%Boer buck is 10 months old.. 

Our barn smells MUCH nicer now!!!!!!!! We were SURE that our older buck was the smellier of the two! NOPE!! Size means nothing, when it comes to smell...lol

I agree that the buck smell is not at all like creosote, or, like anything else I have ever smelled, but it IS PUNGENT, and ya never forget it! 

if ya get bored and wanna have some fun, go to a restaurant for lunch after doing chores when bucks are in rut, and just WATCH how quickly people leave. LOL!!! 

(We used to stop for lunch sometimes after buck shows.. lolol)


----------



## Wingdo (Oct 5, 2002)

Wear your sweat socks out on a summer's day and cut fire wood, then wear them into the pond to do a little "bullfroggen," and then, tape them to your arm-pits for a week, while throwing hay... after that, put them in a plastic bag with a dog turd in it for another week.

Open the bag and take a good snort... when you get up, you'll know exactly what a buck in rut smells like!

Wing


----------



## full sun (Aug 6, 2005)

The smell reminds me of a really strong version of sniffing into my (long ago) teenage brother's batting helmet. 

Well you asked...
 Jennifer


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

It smells like money 

Really without the boys, you have no kid sales, you have no milk sales, no soap, no cheese. Without the boys perfume you have fewer quads, fewer triplets. Vicki


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

size does matter lol, Boers dont normally smell as BAD as the smaller breeds, with Pygmes and Dairy bucks takeing the prize for worst stink in my book, 

give me the BIGGEST SMELLYEST Boer Buck anyday, he wont be as bad as some of the other bucks i have delt with.

the person who said their 50% boer smelled worse than their 75% boer needs to get a 100%boer and see how much better THAT is lol, 
i dont know why it is but thats just what my experiance has been.


----------



## apirlawz (Dec 26, 2003)

Wingdo said:


> Wear your sweat socks out on a summer's day and cut fire wood, then wear them into the pond to do a little "bullfroggen," and then, tape them to your arm-pits for a week, while throwing hay... after that, put them in a plastic bag with a dog turd in it for another week.
> 
> Open the bag and take a good snort... when you get up, you'll know exactly what a buck in rut smells like!
> 
> Wing



Hey...I think ya might have nailed 'er with that one!


----------



## TexCountryWoman (Jun 22, 2004)

KSALguy said:


> size does matter lol, Boers dont normally smell as BAD as the smaller breeds, with Pygmes and Dairy bucks takeing the prize for worst stink in my book,
> 
> give me the BIGGEST SMELLYEST Boer Buck anyday, he wont be as bad as some of the other bucks i have delt with.
> 
> ...


I disagree! LOL! I have been around all kinds of bucks and the stinkiest one ever is my 100% Boer! RIPE RIPE RIPE!


----------



## TexCountryWoman (Jun 22, 2004)

Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians said:


> It smells like money
> 
> Really without the boys, you have no kid sales, you have no milk sales, no soap, no cheese. Without the boys perfume you have fewer quads, fewer triplets. Vicki



Yes, that stinky smell = all those cute babies in the spring!


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

My EGGS buck smelt but not that bad, the Nubian i had was RIPE, the Pygmes down the road STUNK like something DIED and they ROLLED in it, 

and at the sale barn the buck pens with dairy or pygmes or just Mixed up goats were the strongest smelling, 

but i guess its a personal thing with the goats, just like with people, some people smell worse than others lol so i guess its the same with goats lol


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

OMG! Too funny!!!!! :rotfl: 



Wingdo said:


> Wear your sweat socks out on a summer's day and cut fire wood, then wear them into the pond to do a little "bullfroggen," and then, tape them to your arm-pits for a week, while throwing hay... after that, put them in a plastic bag with a dog turd in it for another week.
> 
> Open the bag and take a good snort... when you get up, you'll know exactly what a buck in rut smells like!
> 
> Wing


----------

